# new vinyard in colorado



## louannamullins (Jul 17, 2017)

getting ready to lat out a small vinyard for a brother in law in montrose colorado elevation 5700 feet zone five i i understand it can reach -22-25 but not every year. i think we will try to plant six rows of twelve vines. thinking of the minnisota vines, marquette, la crescent, frontenac gris, with swenson red bluebell, reisling. i have never raised these varietys or in this climate. in southern oklahoma i had to use munson varietys america, and champanel did best and both are pierces resistant, i read that pierces has been found at delta and grand junction just north of us so will most likely need resistant rootstocks. the champanel is totally imune root and plant i have read but is only good thru zone 6. question questions.


----------



## louannamullins (Jul 17, 2017)

the post is my wifes account. i am jum mullins and have been trying to get on here for a couple of years. she is more tech savvy than me


----------



## jimmyl (Jul 19, 2017)

i have a question about setting up this small back yard vinyard. we are at 5700 feet altitude listed as zone 5 i am going to use cold hardy warietys bluebell,itaska,marquette, swenson red, traminetts, america. my problen as i see it is that phyloxera has been detected sixty miles north in the grand junction area and now pierces has been detected in the delta ava thirty miles north down valley from us. my question is casn these varietys be put on resistant rootstock. i have raised champanel in southern oklahoma that is totally immune to pierces the whole plant. i worry about planting a vinyard if it is going to be a disaster and will these breeders work with the growers in western colorado to either cross these hasrdy varietys with resistant varietys


----------



## balatonwine (Jul 19, 2017)

Pierce's disease and phylloxera most heavily affect vinifera varieties. American hybrids have a varying degree of susceptibility (usually the more American grape parentage, the better the resistance). You can research each variety you wish to plant for its resistance and appropriateness to plant in your area (for example, contact the University of Minnesota for information about Marquette and Swenson Red).

Breeding and crossing programs for grape varieties are a constant ongoing process. But it takes time. Nearly two decades may go by between the first cross for a new variety and its commercial release. And there are new pest and disease issues popping up all the time which can circumvent any benefit of past breading efforts. Not to mention there are other things like frost, hail, drought, etc. etc. etc. that can cause grief at any time. We plant, and we take our chances.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 19, 2017)

Be wary of planting Marquette if you have a tendency for late Spring frost each year. I live down the road in Northern NM at an elevation of 6700 ft. I also live in a cold air drainage location. Marquette is a fantastic hybrid wine grape but it also breaks bud 10-14 days before other excellent hybrid varieties like Noiret, and Corot Noir. Each Spring I am sweating bullets usually on more than one occasion with the Marquette which has busted out already while the others are still closed up tightly.


----------



## Johny99 (Jul 20, 2017)

I'd suggest going to talk with growers in Junction. I don't know of any in Montrose, but the ones in Junction have been through the ringer in the last couple of years. Last time I visited, if you find the farmer, they are very ready to help, like most. I know two rivers had to replant after the 2015-16 winter, if I remember right. I bet they have some guidance.


----------



## jimmyl (Jul 21, 2017)

our local nursery sells marquette plants and recomended the variety but i only know of two small vinyards going in and havent met the owners yet. i plan to plant 12marquette, 12 blue bell, 12 itaska, 12 swenson red, 12 traminette, and twelve america. we have just moved to montrose and have not been thru a year to find out the conditions but the area is listed as -5 to -10. i want to try the america because of resistance to pierces and want to try a couple of champanel because its totally immune to pierces. and i have read thar pierces has been detected in a vinyard thirty miles away


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 22, 2017)

I am having a very hard time believing PD has made its way to CO. It needs heat _and humidity_. Here is a map of PD in the US. Is there any info you can link to or is this just word of mouth?


----------



## jimmyl (Jul 22, 2017)

i think i read this at colorado extension. will try to find it


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 22, 2017)

Great, if you find a link please post it. I have been watching Texas try and throw all the money in the world at growing Vinifera in a hot and humid environment only to watch them tear up vineyard after vineyard after 4-5 years and plant another varietal. PD really seems to stop at the dry (air) line in Texas.



jimmyl said:


> i think i read this at colorado extension. will try to find it


----------



## jimmyl (Jul 23, 2017)

so far i have not found the article. i sure hope your right but i still worry about it.


----------



## BigH (Jul 24, 2017)

louannamullins said:


> getting ready to lat out a small vinyard for a brother in law in montrose colorado elevation 5700 feet zone five i i understand it can reach -22-25 but not every year.



How long is your growing season (ie avergage number of frost free days betweteen spring and fall), and how many growing degree days typically hit your region?

H


----------



## jimmyl (Jul 24, 2017)

i have been trying to find out the degree days and can find nothing on it even from the colo state research center in grand junction i tink the growing season here is appx 150 days


----------

